# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] How do I use Access' built-in progressbar?

## RobDog888

*About Access' Progress Meter (progressbar):*

Using the SysCmd method you can pass the proper parameters to show/hide and control the system progressbar.

Access 2000 and above, *.mdb's only

acSysCmdInitMeter: Initializes the progressbar. You must specify the parameter2 and parameter3 parameters when you use this action.
acSysCmdSetStatus: Sets the status bar text to the text argument.
acSysCmdUpdateMeter: Updates the progressbar with the specified value. You must specify the caption/text parameter when you use this action.
acSysCmdRemoveMeter: Removes the progressbar.


To show and initialize the progressbar:
First, the acSysCmdInitMeter parameter will initialize and show the meter. You can pass a caption/text as the second parameter. And finally, the third parameter is the max value for the progressbar.


VB Code:
Application.SysCmd acSysCmdInitMeter, "RobDog888 Status:", 1000




To change its values:
First, the acSysCmdUpdateMeter parameter specifies an update operation which takes different second and third parameters as compared to the acSysCmdInitMeter parameter. The second parameter is the value of the progressbar.


VB Code:
Application.SysCmd acSysCmdUpdateMeter, 500




Finally, to clear or hide the progressbar just call the method passing the acSysCmdRemoveMeter parameter.


VB Code:
Application.SysCmd acSysCmdRemoveMeter

----------

